# Ci si lava o lavano le mani?



## m.mete

Appurato che:
si impersonale + oggetto diretto singolare = verbo alla 3a persona singolare

Si beve il vino

si impersonale + oggetto diretto plurare = verbo alla 3a persona plurale

Si bevono le birre

E che si impersonale + verbo riflessivo = ci si + 1a persona plurare
Ci si alza, ci si sveglia, etc.

Cosa succede nel caso del verbo riflessivo + oggetto diretto plurale? Cioè, ci si lava le mani, o ci si lavano le mani?
A logica, immagino sia più corretto dire ci si lavano, e che l'uso di ci si lava appartenga al registro parlato, o addirittura al colloquiale basso, ma sarei curioso di sapere cosa ne pensate.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io propenderei per "ci si lava le mani", essendo le mani complemento oggetto e ritenendo che il verbo si concorda con il soggetto e non con l'oggetto.


----------



## Oluja

infinite sadness said:


> Io propenderei per "ci si lava le mani", essendo le mani complemento oggetto e ritenendo che il verbo si concorda con il soggetto e non con l'oggetto.


 
Sono d'accordo!


----------



## Necsus

m.mete said:


> Appurato che:
> si impersonale + oggetto diretto singolare = verbo alla 3a persona singolare
> Si beve il vino
> si impersonale ??? + oggetto diretto plurare = verbo alla 3a persona plurale
> Si bevono le birre (il _si impersonale_ regge solo la 3a singolare...)
> E che si impersonale + verbo riflessivo = ci si + 1a persona plurare ???
> Ci si alza, ci si sveglia, etc.
> Cosa succede nel caso del verbo riflessivo + oggetto diretto plurale? Cioè, ci si lava le mani, o ci si lavano le mani?
> A logica, immagino sia più corretto dire ci si lavano, e che l'uso di ci si lava appartenga al registro parlato, o addirittura al colloquiale basso, ma sarei curioso di sapere cosa ne pensate.


Ciao, m.mete. 
Io direi 'ci si lavano le mani', e ovviamente la ritengo la versione da suggerire, provo quindi a motivare questa mia convinzione. 
Ho letto vari contributi sulla questione, compreso uno nel forum della Crusca che prende in esame esattamente questa frase, e ho appurato che i pareri sono, come spesso accade, discordi. Ne aggiungo uno: a mio modo di vedere, in realtà la ragione della (eventuale) terza persona plurale è da individuare nella _forma pronominale transitiva_ (o riflessiva apparente; vedi discussione sui verbi pronominali) del verbo _lavarsi_ in questo caso, dove il pronome riflessivo non funge da complemento oggetto come nella forma riflessiva diretta (mi lavo = lavo me stesso), ma casomai da complemento di termine (_mi lavo le mani_ = lavo le mani a me stesso") ed è parte integrante del verbo. L'altro 'si', che diventa 'ci' per la nota regoletta, non è un _si_ _impersonale_, che si usa con la terza persona singolare del verbo (ci si lava), ma un _si passivante_ (verbo transitivo con oggetto espresso), di conseguenza il verbo è da concordare con il sostantivo a cui si riferisce.
A una prima analisi questa è la mia opinione, ma mi riprometto di approfondire meglio l'argomento quando avrò un po' più di tempo, certo anche che non mancheranno stimolanti contributi da parte dei competenti frequentatori del forum.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi viene in mente quel particolare modo di parlare dei Toscani che spesso parlano in prima persona plurale usando la terza persona singolare riflessiva apparente. Esempi: "noi si va al cinema" "noi si va a cenare", "noi si va a mangiare", ecc..
Mi suonerebbe male sentire la frase "noi si lavano i piatti" mentre mi parrebbe più naturale "noi si lava i piatti", come pure "noi ci se ne lava le mani".
Poi boh... forse l'esempio non è calzante.


----------



## giovannino

E' interessante che ci sia disaccordo anche fra gli studiosi. Nella discussione citata da Necsus c'è da una parte l'opinione di Ornella Castellani Polidori, che, rispondendo a un quesito sul sito della Crusca, preferisce _ci si fanno dei regali _a _ci si fa dei regali, _definendo la seconda "formula tipica del registro più informale", dall'altra quella di Giampaolo Salvi che, nella _Grande grammatica italiana di consultazione, _ritiene la forma concordata errata:



			
				Marco1971 said:
			
		

> _“Ci si lavano le mani prima di mangiare” nel senso di “Uno si lava le mani…” è addirittura agrammaticale/inaccettabile (ciò che indica, per chi non lo sapesse, l’asterisco preposto a una frase):_
> 
> _(615) a. Ci si compra molte cose inutili._
> _(615) b. *Ci si comprano molte cose inutili.»_


 
Comunque in questi casi io vado a orecchio e in tutta onestà non riuscirei mai a dire _ci si lavano le mani_ o _ci si tolgono le scarpe_ ma solo _ci si lava le mani _e_ ci si toglie le scarpe._

Sarebbe interessante sentire altre opinioni.


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> Mi viene in mente quel particolare modo di parlare dei Toscani che spesso parlano in prima persona plurale usando la terza persona singolare riflessiva apparente. Esempi: "noi si va al cinema" "noi si va a cenare", "noi si va a mangiare", ecc..


Sì, in Toscana spesso si esprime la prima persona plurale come soggetto del si impersonale, con il verbo alla terza singolare (noi si va; noi si dice), ma è un uso regionale, da non consigliare quindi nell'italiano standard. Un elemento in più, secondo me, a sostegno della versione 'ci si lavano le mani' in luogo di un ipotetico '(noi) ci si lava le mani'.


----------



## TheFalcon

Ad orecchio direi al singolare (Ci si lava le mani), ma anch'io ho bisogno di pensarci e l'ora non mi sembra adatta...


----------



## giovannino

Ora che ci sono vari nuovi iscritti che frequentano questo forum, m'interesserebbe sentire altre opinioni su questo argomento.
Io mi sono già espresso a favore di "ci si lava le mani". Trovo del tutto convincenti le argomentazioni espresse in due interventi nel forum della Crusca: qui e qui.


----------



## infinite sadness

Però dipende anche dal senso della frase.
Ad esempio, se uno chiede: "col sapone cosa si fa?", possibili risposte: "ci si lavano le mani", "ci si lavano i piatti". In questo senso, potrebbe essere giusto.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Però dipende anche dal senso della frase.
> Ad esempio, se uno chiede: "col sapone cosa si fa?", possibili risposte: "ci si lavano le mani", "ci si lavano i piatti". In questo senso, potrebbe essere giusto.



Ci= col sapone.

Oppure: (nel muro) ci si affiggono i cartelli.


----------



## giovannino

infinite sadness said:


> Però dipende anche dal senso della frase.
> Ad esempio, se uno chiede: "col sapone cosa si fa?", possibili risposte: "ci si lavano le mani", "ci si lavano i piatti". In questo senso, potrebbe essere giusto.


 
Ciao, IS. No, io mi riferivo a frasi come "ci si lava (= uno si lava) le mani prima di mangiare". Necsus ritiene corretto l'uso del verbo plurale anche in questo caso:



			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Un elemento in più, secondo me, a sostegno della versione 'ci si lavano le mani' in luogo di un ipotetico '(noi) ci si lava le mani'.


 
L'opinione di Necsus è condivisa dalla linguista Castellani Pollidori ma non dalla _Grande grammatica italiana di consultazione._


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, lo so.
In quel caso rimango dell'idea che le mani non sono soggetti autonomi che si lavano da soli, pur comprendendo il discorso del verbo riflessivo secondo cui sono le mani che si lavano a vicenda.


----------



## giovannino

infinite sadness said:


> In quel caso rimango dell'idea che le mani non sono soggetti autonomi che si lavano da soli, pur comprendendo il discorso del verbo riflessivo secondo cui sono le mani che si lavano a vicenda.


 
Il ragionamento di Necsus è diverso. Lui ritiene che si tratti di un _si passivante_:



			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> L'altro 'si', che diventa 'ci' per la nota regoletta, non è un _si_ _impersonale_, che si usa con la terza persona singolare del verbo (ci si lava), ma un _si passivante_ (verbo transitivo con oggetto espresso), di conseguenza il verbo è da concordare con il sostantivo a cui si riferisce.


 
Io invece sono d'accordo con infarinato:

_


			
				infarinato said:
			
		


Nel caso di «ci si lava le mani», però, mi sembra ci troviamo di fronte a un riflessivo apparente alla 3a persona singolare con soggetto impersonale, e cioè, in effetti, a un «*si si lava le mani» (su ci come «rimpiazzo» di si in casi come questo s’è già detto altrove, e si veda, e.g., la Grammatica del Serianni), dove il sintagma «le mani» è il complemento oggetto, non il soggetto della frase.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io. Penso che la frase bisogna pensarla come: "si lava le mani a se stessi", che è la forma impersonale di "uno lava le mani a se stesso", in quanto la riflessività non attiene alle mani ma al titolare delle mani.


----------



## ursu-lab

Credo di aver capito a cosa si riferisce Necsus.

Un esempio classico è il programma di un viaggio:

ci alziamo alle ---- ci si alza alle---
ci laviamo i denti ---- ci si *lava *i denti
facciamo colazione alle ---- si fa colazione
visitiamo i musei ---- si *visitano *i musei (concordo con l'oggetto)
ci dividiamo in gruppi ---- ci si divide in gruppi
ci dividiamo i compiti ----- ci si *divide *i compiti

Cioè, perché con "si visitano i musei" il verbo è al plurale, mentre con "dividersi i compiti" resta al singolare?
Premetto che non userei mai il plurale "ci si dividono i compiti", però la spiegazione del "rimpiazzo" non regge: sono entrambi verbi transitivi, però il secondo è pronominale. 

E se la spiegazione fosse invece che si tratta di un francesismo? "on (=si) nous (=ci)..."

Altra idea (confesso: non è farina del mio sacco ma del mio compagno )

Resta la forma *singolare *del verbo, ma esiste effettivamente un caso in cui "apparentemente" il verbo potrebbe concordarsi al plurale, in cui un apparente oggetto è in realtà un soggetto posposto.


Prendiamo un verbo ambivalente (?) come "rischiarare". 

Dalla frase: 
noi ci rischiariamo le idee -> (noi) ci si rischiar*a* le idee (impersonale)
ma da:
le idee si rischiarano a noi -> *ci si *rischiar*ano* le idee. (le idee=soggetto; ci= a noi)


Lo stesso discorso si può applicare quando ci troviamo in presenza di verbi simili, per es. "asciugare":

ci asciughiamo i capelli -> ci si asciuga i capelli

i capelli si asciugano (al sole) a noi -> ci si asciugano i capelli.

Ma con "lavare le mani" non sta _in piedi_ , perché le mani non si lavano da sole, al massimo si bagnano (con la pioggia):

piove! va' a raccogliere i panni che ci si bagnano!


----------



## infinite sadness

Alla fine, riflettendoci meglioe facendo le prove con altri verbi, penso che la regola giusta sia quella di nexus. Il fatto è che noi ci si lascia fuorviare dall'aggiunta mentale di un (noi) che scombussola il senso della frase.
Ad esempio, quando io dico _*"dopo mangiato ci si fa i compiti"*_ pensando a circostanze e persone determinate, la frase mi suona bene perchè io ho in mente me e un altro specifico soggetto in un detrminato contesto di tempo e di luogo (perchè aggiungo mentalmente un _*noi*_).
Se invece immagino la frase come affermazione di un dovere generale, non riferito a qualcuno in particolare e senza un contesto specifico, mi suona bene la frase: _*"dopo mangiato ci si fanno i compiti"*_.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Alla fine, riflettendoci meglioe facendo le prove con altri verbi, penso che la regola giusta sia quella di nexus. Il fatto è che noi ci si lascia fuorviare dall'aggiunta mentale di un (noi) che scombussola il senso della frase.
> Ad esempio, quando io dico _*"dopo mangiato ci si fa i compiti"*_ pensando a circostanze e persone determinate, la frase mi suona bene perchè io ho in mente me e un altro specifico soggetto in un detrminato contesto di tempo e di luogo (perchè aggiungo mentalmente un _*noi*_).
> Se invece immagino la frase come affermazione di un dovere generale, non riferito a qualcuno in particolare e senza un contesto specifico, mi suona bene la frase: _*"dopo mangiato *_ci _*si fanno i compiti"*_.



Scusa, ma questo "ci" da dove viene? Fare i compiti non è pronominale, e la "regola" del "ci si" vale solo con i verbi pronominali: riflessivi, intransitivi pron., trans. pronominali e reciproci.

Fare i compiti -> facciamo i compiti -> si fanno i compiti.


----------



## infinite sadness

Per me viene da "farsi i compiti", come "farsi i capelli", "rifarsi il letto" e frasi simili.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Per me viene da "farsi i compiti", come "farsi i capelli", "rifarsi il letto" e frasi simili.



Il letto posso anche capirlo  perché posso considerarlo "il mio letto", i capelli meno perché non capisco cosa vuol dire "farsi i capelli" (farsi i capelli biondi? andare dal parrucchiere?), ma i compiti...? 

Io mi faccio i compiti? Al massimo ho sentito frasi come "mi fai i compiti"/"chi ti ha fatto i compiti", ecc, dove i compiti si facevano al posto di qualcun altro... 

Con "rifare il letto":
In colonia ognuno si rifà il (*proprio*) letto prima della colazione.
In colonia ci si rifà il letto prima della colazione. 
In colonia ci si rifanno i letti prima della colazione.


----------



## laurentius87

Direi _Ci si lava le mani_, però è vero che quando l'oggetto è plurale si può andare un po' in confusione.


----------



## infinite sadness

Farsi i compiti sarà un regionalismo o un localismo ma ti assicuro che è enormemente diffuso.
Però, vedi, la frase che ti suona come errata (ci si rifanno i letti) in realtà secondo la regola generale dovrebbe essere giusta, perchè è come "ci si lavano le mani".


----------



## laurentius87

infinite sadness said:


> Farsi i compiti sarà un regionalismo o un localismo ma ti assicuro che è enormemente diffuso.
> Però, vedi, la frase che ti suona come errata (ci si rifanno i letti) in realtà secondo la regola generale dovrebbe essere giusta, perchè è come "ci si lavano le mani".



Sì, ma il verbo dovrebbe accordarsi con il soggetto, che è singolare. _Le mani_ qui è il complemento oggetto.

Naturalmente spesso c'è una concordanza ad sensum che collega il verbo all'oggetto, es. di prima _Si visitano i musei_ e non _si visita i musei_ (per quanto quest'ultima sia grammaticalmente ineccepibile).


----------



## infinite sadness

Ok, ma si diceva che la regola del si passivante esige che il verbo si concordi con l'oggetto.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Farsi i compiti sarà un regionalismo o un localismo ma ti assicuro che è enormemente diffuso.
> Però, vedi, la frase che ti suona come errata (ci si rifanno i letti) in realtà secondo la regola generale  dovrebbe essere giusta, perchè è come "ci si lavano le mani".



No, non ci confondiamo ulteriormente. La regola generale (Grande Grammatica di consultazione Renzi-Salvi) e molte (tutte le?) altre sostengono che con "ci si" ci vuole la forma al singolare. Finora solo Necsus e 1 (una) linguista (Castellani Pollidori) in un foro (?) della Crusca afferma il contrario.
Tra l'altro, osservando uno degli esempi proposti dalla Castellani, è molto ambiguo ed è esattamente equivalente a quello che avevo suggerito due post fa,  "io mi rischiaro le idee"/"le idee si rischiarano a me":  

Ci si distendono i nervi_ -> I nostri nervi (soggetto) si distendono (a noi)

_Ci si distende i nervi (= ci si rilassa)_ -> forma impersonale di -> noi (soggetto) distendiamo i nostri nervi
_


----------



## infinite sadness

Il problema è che nelle forme impersonali, come giustamente osservato da necsus, il soggetto non è "noi", ma trattasi di frasi senza soggetto.
In ogni caso il dubbio sulla regola mi rimane, perchè con certi verbi funziona e con altri no.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Ci si distendono i nervi", la frase citata da una delle linguiste del foro della Crusca non è impersonale. Il soggetto, posposto al verbo, è "i nervi", i nervi che si distendono, per questo va al plurale. Sembra impersonale-passivante per il "ci si" ma in realtà quel "ci" significa "a noi" (i nostri nervi) e il"si" è un semplice pronome riflessivo di 3a persona plurale, come nel titolo (tradotto) del film:

"tesoro, mi si sono ristretti i ragazzi" (lo dice il padre alla madre, perché è stata colpa sua: del padre -> "a me" -> mi si).

Poteva essere perfettamente:

"tesoro, ci si sono ristretti i ragazzi" (riferendosi a un "noi" di genitori -> i nostri figli -> "a noi" -> ci si). Non è impersonale e non è un si passivante: il soggetto è "i ragazzi".


----------



## Blackman

Il mio umile contributo, basato *esclusivamente* sull'orecchio:

_( Prima di mangiare ) ci si lavano le mani_.

Devo ammettere che diventa difficile fare una distinzione. Diciamo che considero c_i si lava_ le mani come una seconda scelta.


----------



## Knives27

Se cambiamo il verbo? "Se li teniamo così ci si bagnano le mani" / "Ci si bagna le mani di solito prima di fare quel lavoro! Così viene molto più facile farlo scivolare"
Io credo che la prima soluzione vada meglio nel caso in cui il complemento di termine sia la seconda persona plurale esplicitata. Il secondo caso mi pare abbia un soggetto impersonale che va bene con i modi di fare usuali.
"Ci si lavano le mani" però non mi sembra che trovi riscontro in nessun caso in cui ci sia una seconda persona plurale esplicitata come complemento di termine, perciò io non lo userei. Ma è solo un idea mia che non si aggrappa a nessuna regola!
Se dovessi rendere impersonale la prima frase opterei per: "Tenendoli così ci si bagna le mani" Tra l'altro se riscrivessi la seconda in quest'altro modo sembra quasi che il significato cambi: "Ci si bagnano le mani di solito prima di fare quel lavoro!" Sembra quasi che in questo caso qualche causa esterna faccia diventare le nostre mani bagnate prima di effettuare il lavoro...in realtà dovrei cambiare anche "fare" con "iniziare" però intanto mi fa un po' riflettere.


----------



## Ragazza Australiana

Forse mi confondo troppo con l'inglese ma la mia idea è questa:

Il 'si passivante-impersonale' si deve tradurre in inglese o con il passivo o con l'impersonale. Così mi sembra che il singolare abbia più senso quando si considera che il 'si' esprima l'impersonale e il plurale abbia più senso quando si considera che il 'si' esprima il passivo. Cioè, tutte e due le frasi sono corrette? 

*Ci si lava* = uno lava se stesso (senso impersonale)   o    se stesso è lavato da uno (senso passivo) 
*Ci si lava le mani* = uno lava le mani a se stesso (senso impersonale)
*Ci si lavano le mani* = le mani sono lavate da se stesso (senso passivo) 

Boh, cosa ne pensate?

EDIT: No, aspettate! Mi sbaglio! 
Non deve essere sempre *ci si lavano le mani *perché anche nel senso impersonale il verbo deve concordare con l'oggetto diretto? 
= si lavano le mani a se stesso?


----------



## violapais

Ragazzi, io dico "ci si lavano le mani" perché mi riferisco alle mani, che è plurale.


----------



## Necsus

Eh sì, ma leggendo la discussione, puoi vedere che c'è chi non la pensa allo stesso modo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti.

Ho l'impressione che quando si è in presenza di un oggetto i verbi pronominali si comportino come quelli non pronominali:

Si lava il viso; Si lavano le mani, da "lavare".
Ci si lava il viso; Ci si lavano le mani, da "lavarsi"

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Aggiungo il mio parere  perché il mio orecchio non si è ancora/mai abituato alla terza plurale dopo “ci+si":  “ci” (forma indefinita, usata con la prima persona plurale:  ci si lava, ci si veste, ci si esprime …) +  “si” particella passivante usata impersonalmente che, secondo me, mantiene la coniugazione del verbo alla terza singolare.

Prima di mangiare, *ci si lava le mani*
_Tutti (noi) ci si lava _le mani 
oppure
_Tutti si lavano _le mani …  

Proviamo con la forma interrogativa:
1) Come ci si lava le mani per evitare il contagio?
2) Come ci si lavano le mani per evitare il contagio?    
3) Come ci si lava i denti per evitare la carie?
4) Come ci si lavano i denti per evitare la carie? 

Nelle frasi 2) e 4) mi verrebbe spontaneo eliminare la particella “ci”: *  Come*_* si lavano* le mani _…? Cioè “*come*_* vanno lavate *le mani _per …”?

Con un altro verbo riflessivo:

Nell’unione europea ci si pone molti quesiti …  (tutte le persone nell’unione europea si pongono molti quesiti)
Nell’unione europea ci si pongono molti quesiti … (all’interno dell’unione europea ci vengono posti  molti quesiti)

E’ solo un’interpretazione personale e che ne dite se … noi ci se ne lava le mani?  

EDIT
Abbiate pazienza: mi scuso in anticipo per la mancanza di spazi tra le parole e la dimensione del carattere: sto, piano piano, rimodificando tutto!


----------



## francisgranada

E "Vi si lava le mani" ? ....


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis! 

In quel caso non possono esserci fraintendimenti: la particella “vi” diventa avverbio di luogo: “Egli/Ella si lava le mani in quel luogo” … “Quando trova una fontana ... vi si lava le mani”, per esempio.


----------



## giovannino

Del tutto d'accordo con te, Anja.Ann. D'altra parte, come ho detto nel mio intervento (#6), l'autorevole _Grande grammatica italiana di consultazione_ di Renzi e Salvi indica come errato l'uso del verbo al plurale (l'asterisco indica una forma agrammaticale/inaccettabile):




			
				Grande grammatica italiana di consultazione said:
			
		

> _(615) a. Ci si compra molte cose inutili._
> _(615) b. *Ci si comprano molte cose inutili._



Naturalmente la frase (615)b sarebbe corretta se il "ci" fosse locativo("in quel posto la gente compra molte cose inutili"), ma Renzi e Salvi si riferiscono a frasi come quelle discusse qui (_ci si lava sempre le mani prima di mangiare, ci si toglie sempre le scarpe prima di entrare_).
Anche da una ricerca su Google libri "ci si lava le mani" risulta essere la forma più diffusa (link).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Giovannino, mi fa piacere saperlo.  
Sì, ho letto il tuo post e, di fatto, l’esempio preceduto dall’asterisco è inequivocabile. 

P.S.: So già che la mia risposta apparirà con una formattazione orribile ... ma provvederò subito (pc permettendo) a risistemarla!


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anna .

Uno dei miei orecchi (ne ho due) mi dice, che anche nel caso di "ci si lava" si tratta piuttosto di avverbio e non di pronome personale. Ma come vedo non è così. Forse "ci si deve lavare le (mie) orecchie ..."  

Approposito: va bene dire "Ci si lava le mie (tue, nostre ...) mani?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis, 

Senza contesto “ci si lava” può significare “_noi ci si _lava (ogni giorno/nella vasca da bagno/etc)” cioè “_ci laviamo_” o “_vi si _lava” cioè “egli/ella_ si lava _in quel luogo”   

 Teoricamente potresti dire solo “ci si lava le_ nostre _mani” (ma “nostre”, per quanto dicevo poco sopra, è superfluo).  

P.S.: Non ti spaventare per la formattazione ... modifico immediatamente!


----------

